# Dangerous Liquid?



## Modyrts (30/7/18)

So recently a local vendor who is really popular in my region had a sale so I decided to go pick up a few different juices. 

However one juice in particular I only tried this weekend. All seemed fine the juice looked good and tasted alright however when i opened it i had an issue with the drip tip being stuck in the cap and not staying on the bottle. 

Anyway I put the juice in my mothers Smok stick Baby Beast V8 with 0.2ohm coils and the first drag was swell however after a while she complained about it hurting her throat. So i decided to try it and was instantly smacked in the face with a burning throat. 

Now ive never had this experience with any juice before even high menthol juices and I vape other juices from the same line just different flavors. 

Gave them a call and plan on heading in this weekend to let them test it. But this is weird regardless. Any ideas?


The juice in question is: Burst: Sher-Burst


----------



## 87hunter (30/7/18)

Modyrts said:


> So recently a local vendor who is really popular in my region had a sale so I decided to go pick up a few different juices.
> 
> However one juice in particular I only tried this weekend. All seemed fine the juice looked good and tasted alright however when i opened it i had an issue with the drip tip being stuck in the cap and not staying on the bottle.
> 
> ...




I've just finished a bottle of Sherburst I got from Juicy Joes.
Absolutely loved it. Being an american juice it was very sweet and a coil killer.
Could be killing your coils. Have a look at the coils on the baby beast

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/18)

This is very interesting @Modyrts please keep us up to date not even 50 mg nic salts burns my throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (30/7/18)

87hunter said:


> I've just finished a bottle of Sherburst I got from Juicy Joes.
> Absolutely loved it. Being an american juice it was very sweet and a coil killer.
> Could be killing your coils. Have a look at the coils on the baby beast




Going to try it now and pop another one in. Will update. 

Thanks


----------



## Modyrts (30/7/18)

@87hunter @MrGSmokeFree 

Can confirm just put a new coil in and seems to be vaping fine. Without any issues.

Going to assume it was the coil that was burnt



Just cant fathom out why none of my other juices had this effect


----------



## RainstormZA (30/7/18)

I get a burning in my throat if the coils / wick is burnt or if it's gone dry in an RDA, it's not nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Modyrts (30/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I get a burning in my throat if the coils / wick is burnt or if it's gone dry in an RDA, it's not nice



It definitely wasnt a dry hit i assure you im quite the experienced one when it comes to that unfortunately. 

But like i said other juices vaped just fine it was just that one that was giving m issues on that coil.


----------



## RainstormZA (30/7/18)

Modyrts said:


> It definitely wasnt a dry hit i assure you im quite the experienced one when it comes to that unfortunately.
> 
> But like i said other juices vaped just fine it was just that one that was giving m issues on that coil.


Yeah I hear you. Some juices tend to do that tome as well. My Noob mistake with first bottle of juice which was 18mg one on a DL setup, very quickly learnt it the hard way. 

Everyone's different so no one experiences the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

